# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Usted

## DDT

What is the difference between Usted and ustel ?

----------


## Cesar

The only difference is... "ustel" does NOT exist, at least in the RAE dictionary and I have never heard or read it before. 
C

----------


## DDT

Hmm....Then I must be hearing poorly. Thanks for telling me!

----------


## Cesar

> Hmm....Then I must be hearing poorly. Thanks for telling me!

 No problem! 
C

----------

